# Ricordami quale persona ti chiedevi se avesse invitato Susanna alla sua festa.



## D845

Ho una questione un pò complessa da chiedere ai madrelingua francesi del forum.
In italiano è (marginalmente) possibile tirar fuori da una subordinata ipotetica un elemento della frase. Premetto che sono frasi molto complesse e i giudizi non sono certo lineari.

(Ti chiedevi se una certa persona avesse invitato Susanna alla sua festa.)
?Ricordami quale persona ti chiedevi se avesse invitato Susanna alla sua festa.


In francese si può dire qualcosa di analogo? Ma soprattutto: le due versioni sono accettabili/non accettabili nello stesso modo, o c'è una differenza? (lo chiedo perché in inglese una va così così e l'altra va malissimo, a differenza dell'italiano dove vanno benino - o piuttosto male, a seconda del parlante - entrambe).

Vous vous demandiez si une certaine personne avait invité Sue à sa fête.
Rappelez-moi quelle personne vous vous demandiez si avait invité Sue à sa fête.


----------



## Yendred

_Vous vous demandiez *quelle* personne avait invité Sue à sa fête ?
Rappelez-moi quelle personne vous vous demandiez si *elle* avait invité Sue à sa fête._


----------



## D845

Thanks!


----------



## D845

Ma è sempre richiesto 'elle'? Non è possibile senza soggetto? Ad esempio, nella frase sotto (che è identica, salvo che c'è una relativa invece di una interrogativa):

C'est la personne qui je ne sais pas si avait invité Sue à la fête.

Si può dire o va invece messo 'elle' per forza anche qui? In italiano sono possibili entrambe

C'est la personne qui je ne sais pas si elle avait invité Sue à la fête.


----------



## Yendred

D845 said:


> Ma è sempre richiesto 'elle'?



Oui, le pronom personnel sujet est toujours obligatoire en français :
_C'est la personne *dont *je ne sais pas si *elle *avait invité Sue à la fête. _

De plus, il faut dire _*dont *_(pronom relatif complément) et pas _*qui *_(pronom relatif sujet). Comparez :
_C'est la personne *dont *j'ai parlé  j'ai parlé de cette personne _(_cette personne _est complément)
_C'est la personne *qui *a parlé  cette personne a parlé _(_cette personne _est sujet)



D845 said:


> Si può dire o va invece messo 'elle' per forza anche qui? In italiano sono possibili entrambe



Pour insister sur la personne, on peut dire :
_C'est la personne dont je ne sais pas si *c'est *elle *qui *avait invité Sue à la fête. _


----------



## D845

C'est vraiment très intéressant 
Ma rileggendo mi sono reso conto che le due strutture in francese ed in italiano sono diverse.
Infatti, le frasi con 'dont' sono analoghe all'uso di 'cui' in italiano, non di 'che':

E' la persona di cui/della quale non so se è stata invitata.

In questo caso l'estrazione avviene da un complemento di 'sapere', non da uno di 'invitare':

Non so <di questa persona> se (lei) è stata invitata.

Invece di:

Non so se è stata invitata <questa persona>

La mia domanda in effetti verteva sull'estrazione dalla subordinata, non dalla principale...
Provo con un'altra coppia di esempi simili, dove contrasto il soggetto e l'oggetto (sperando sia più chiaro, in questo modo). Il segno __ rappresenta il punto in cui viene estratto il complemento, e sarebbe importante ai fini della domanda che non venisse cambiato questo punto.

i)  Qui est-ce que tu te demandes si Marie a invité __ à la fête?
ii) Qui est-ce que tu te demandes si __ viendra à la fête?

La seconda è sempre inaccettabile senza pronome in francese? La prima va meglio? (in italiano si possono dire entrambe, pur non essendo frasi molto naturali, anzi direi piuttosto pesanti ed immagino lo stesso valga in francese).
Grazie di nuovo!


----------



## Yendred

Les deux nécessitent un pronom :
i)  _Qui est-ce que tu te demandes si Marie *l'*a invité(e) à la fête ?_
ii) _Qui est-ce que tu te demandes si *elle *viendra à la fête ?_



D845 said:


> (in italiano si possono dire entrambe, pur non essendo frasi molto naturali, anzi direi piuttosto pesanti ed immagino lo stesso valga in francese)



Oui ce ne sont pas des phrases très naturelles en français non plus car elles ont une structure assez complexe.

On dirait plus naturellement :
i)  _C'est qui dont tu te demandes si Marie l'a invité(e) à la fête ?_
ii) _C'est qui dont tu te demandes si elle viendra à la fête ?_

Ou encore plus court :
i)  _Tu te demandes si Marie a invité *qui* à la fête ?_
ii) _Tu te demandes si *qui *viendra à la fête ?_


----------

